# Chevy 6.0 Question



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Thinking about a new TV, but not sure about the new Chevy 6.0 liter gas motor. I believe it is aluminum block - and I don't have good experience with aluminum block motors. In my experience, most of the them burn oil after you get a few miles on them. I would like to stay with a gas motor if possible, but would like a motor that would last as good as my cast iron 350 (with 240,000 miles on it and still going strong).

Does anybody have experience with the motor ? Has it been solid after 100,000+ miles ?

I thinking 2500 HD, 6.0, 4.10 rear end.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got the truck but only 35K on it. So far no problems and plenty of power!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

RWRiley said:


> Thinking about a new TV, but not sure about the new Chevy 6.0 liter gas motor. I believe it is aluminum block - and I don't have good experience with aluminum block motors. In my experience, most of the them burn oil after you get a few miles on them. I would like to stay with a gas motor if possible, but would like a motor that would last as good as my cast iron 350 (with 240,000 miles on it and still going strong).
> 
> Does anybody have experience with the motor ? Has it been solid after 100,000+ miles ?
> 
> ...


It is an Iron Block. At least my 2500 suburban is. I believe the denali may be a aluminum block 6.0 but the 3/4 ton chasis's get the Iron Block.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I thought they are going to the 6.2 in 2010. I think the denali was the test mule for that engine. I think its aluminum too. Over 400hp. I dont have the time, but one can look up the info pretty easy.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Like Carey said, the 6.2 motor is the alum. block engine. 6.0's have iron blocks.

-CC


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have 3 2008 suburbans with the 6.0 and all are pushing 90k. No problems so far but we do eat up batteries but I'm sure the extra electrical load does not help.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

2004 2500 HD 6.0. 130,000 miles. Doesnt burn a drip of oil and i change my oil around 4000 miles.I haul 4000-7000 lbs almost on a daily baisis.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses.

According to the Chevy dealer salesman, there will be two 6.0L engines available for 2010. One with aluminum heads and VVT, and the other with active fuel management and cast Iron heads.

Also - the saleman told me to expect 2 MPG LESS with the 4.10 gears vs 3.73.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This info doesn't tell you iron vs. aluminum, but here are all the trailering specs for the 2010 models by engine size and axle ratio:

2010 15000

2010 2500HD

2010 3500HD


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

RWRiley said:


> Also - the saleman told me to expect 2 MPG LESS with the 4.10 gears vs 3.73.


My 2007 Crew Cab gets 13-15 mpg on the highway and 9.1 mpg towing the Outback. I have the 4:10 gears, but it pulls well. Only drawback is with the 6-1/2 foot bed, the biggest gas tank is 26 gallons. When towing, that's a fillup every 200 miles or so. I will have to get an aftermarket tank before I head west, 'cause there are some pretty lengthy remote stretches across the Dakotas, Wyoming, Montana. I found a 46 gallon tank online, for about $1K + having it installed.

This is a consideration if you want to travel extensively.

Mike


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> Also - the saleman told me to expect 2 MPG LESS with the 4.10 gears vs 3.73.


My 2007 Crew Cab gets 13-15 mpg on the highway and 9.1 mpg towing the Outback. I have the 4:10 gears, but it pulls well. Only drawback is with the 6-1/2 foot bed, the biggest gas tank is 26 gallons. [/quote]

That's not as bad as the salesman made it sound. My '97 Tahoe (350 and 3.73) gets about 16 highway and 8-9 mpg towing. All things considered I will stay with the 4.10 gears.

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have 3:73 rear (it is also my daily driver), Diablo programmer S&B Cold intake, Iron Block 6.0, 9 gallon tank.

I get 15-17 MPG without the trailer on the Highway, and i have a heavy foot (75-85 Highway)

I only get at best 8 MPG towing my Trailer which is ~9300lbs Loaded for Bear and again I have a heavy foot.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Be sure you're comparing apples to apples. GM made big changes to the Sierra/Silverado body, frame, transmission and 6.0 engine in 2007 1/2. Tow ratings went up compared to earlier trucks. Our 2008 GMC has a tow rating of 12,200# compared to a comparable 2007's 9,900#. I believe the 6.0 used in the Yukon/Suburban is a little different than the one used in the trucks, although with nearly identical h.p. and torque ratings...aluminum vs. cast iron(?), not just being built in Michigan and Mexico respectively. It appears there's even a difference between our 2008 6.0 (LY6) and the 2010 6.0(L96) but not much of one.

We have about 23,000 miles on our GMC and we're very happy with it. It drives and rides great, although the turning radius is huge. I have no complaints about the performance and really like the new 6-speed auto with tow/haul mode. The only problem we've had was when the integrated trailer brake controller sensor in the master cylinder died in Cabo San Lucas last winter. I seriously considered the diesel but with only a few hundred pounds difference in towing capacity I couldn't justify the close to $10,000 for the motor and transmission plus sales tax. I know the mileage and engine longevity is better with the diesel but I don't plan on having the truck for 200,000 miles, plus #10,000 will buy a lot of gas! If I take it easy I might hit 14 on the highway but towing really hammers the mileage, with a big difference between 55 and 70 mph. When towing our fully loaded 27RLS and my Harley, ramps and gear loaded in the truck I gross around 15,200# and get 8 mpg on a good day doing about 60 mph. Even without the Harley and associated gear, close to 1,000#, the mileage doesn't change much. The 34 gallon tank comes in handy! I read somewhere that the difference in gas mileage between the 3.73's and 4.10's is around 1 mpg, not 2, which is another reason I went with the 4.10's. It also bumped our tow capacity from the 3.73's 9,700# to the 4.10's 12,200#.


----------

